# here one for you all



## lonewolf147 (Dec 31, 2019)

Look up wood gas you can make them small or big or you can also look up HHO cell


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Okay but I though water was 1 H + 1 OH- . I also thought the bond btw the O & the H is a covalent bond, and the bond btw the H & the OH- is a hydrogen bond but IANAC (I am not a chemist).

Interesting though.


----------

